# HO nightmare valve



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Got a call to see if I could fix this today,








:laughing:Her hubby broke it


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I opened up the wall, and found some grey polybutylene in good shape


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

is that crimped on a 90 can you do that? Sorry I dont do crimp. It just looks weird


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


GREENPLUM said:


> Got a call to see if I could fix this today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

rickmccarthy said:


> is that crimped on a 90 can you do that? Sorry I dont do crimp. It just looks weird



All the time RTI SSC rings


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

hj from Terry Love's site and Dunbar specialize in fixing these.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Those adapters should spin inside the poly. Unscrew them out of the valve, then cap the crap.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jjbex said:


> hj from Terry Love's site and Dunbar specialize in fixing these.


 Hj fix's those when he's not busy arguing with himself....doesn"t leave much time does it? I think he use to correct my spelling...make a typo and you hafta explain it for a week.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't touch that garbage PB, quest, etc. No way!:no:

I'm expecting a rash of sh*t from this comment but it's how I operate. COMPLETE RE-PIPE OR NOTHING.:laughing:

If not then call the next guy who doesn't mind being sued after the house floods. Guess who gets the call, YOU, because you were the last to touch it.

I've made it my company policy to NEVER do repairs on PB. It's rare up here anyway so it doesn't matter. Seen maybe two in the last year.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ironranger said:


> I don't touch that garbage PB, quest, etc. No way!:no:
> 
> I'm expecting a rash of sh*t from this comment but it's how I operate. COMPLETE RE-PIPE OR NOTHING.:laughing:
> 
> ...


 My lawyer said they would lose....the pipe has been determined defective and the liability cannot be transfered to me. I advise to re-pipe,advise of the pipe being determined defective,advise of no warranty on poly connections and get them to sign it. I understand you not wanting to work on it but I've never had a problem. Good judgement on each situation must be made.....I may run into some i will not repair but none yet. I have not ran into a H.O. here yet that doesn't already know all of the above. When you buy a house here its all explained......law suits on poly lose here,maybe different in MN. I dont think I really even hafta write the warnings on the invoice but i do anyway. There none in any nice homes anyway anymore....i mostly find it under trailer homes or in houses where they know they have bad pipe but cant afford. Insurance companies here will cover a poly leak/flood ONCE then they will deny the claim.


----------

